# Chinese warehouses



## Paksenarrion (Mar 17, 2015)

While living in the Canary Islands I found that around every corner there was a Chinese warehouse. Sometimes even next to each other or three or four in one street. Which is why I was quite surprised that it took me quite a while to find one in Mijas Costa. Maybe because it´s cheaper to trade in the Canary Islands. I finally found HIPER FU, when you take the turn off Fuengirola Coin, it is right off the first roundabout. It has a wide selection of items unfortunately the prices of batteries wasn´t any cheaper.  Have I been spoiled with Tenerife prices or are they expensive?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

iva Tax is lower in Canaries


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

when purchasing any goods from these Chinese bazaars always ask yourself this---''if this breaks could it physically harm me'', if the answer is yes then buy elsewhere, 'what price your neck' as a saying is quite a good one to live by, eg if the dye runs out of these towels so what, whereas this cheap phone charger might burst into flames the second time you use it, just saying that's all


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

bandit1250 said:


> when purchasing any goods from these Chinese bazaars always ask yourself this---''if this breaks could it physically harm me'', if the answer is yes then buy elsewhere, 'what price your neck' as a saying is quite a good one to live by, eg if the dye runs out of these towels so what, whereas this cheap phone charger might burst into flames the second time you use it, just saying that's all


Perhaps also, 'what price somebody else's neck', who has made this stuff and under what conditions for it to be available so cheaply?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Read the bottom of this page/site.

Made in PRC.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Paksenarrion said:


> While living in the Canary Islands I found that around every corner there was a Chinese warehouse. Sometimes even next to each other or three or four in one street. Which is why I was quite surprised that it took me quite a while to find one in Mijas Costa. Maybe because it´s cheaper to trade in the Canary Islands. I finally found HIPER FU, when you take the turn off Fuengirola Coin, it is right off the first roundabout. It has a wide selection of items unfortunately the prices of batteries wasn´t any cheaper.  Have I been spoiled with Tenerife prices or are they expensive?


We had some batteries from the Shanghai ****e Shop in the house when the ones in my Apple keyboard ran out, so I put them in.

3 months later I had to buy a new Apple keyboard after they leaked.

We bought a knife. It turned rusty the first time it met water.

We bought a wok. Everything stuck to the surface and it was impossible to clean.

My wife still buys from them occasionally but knows that I won't let anything electrical past the door.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Many items in Spanish shops also come from China!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Including the Apple keyboard no doubt ?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

For me, it's not the case that it has come from China that's the problem, more who has been exploited to get the price so cheap. Of course, exploitation isn't exclusive to the cheap stuff, but any discerning customer can try to be selective. A visit to Ethical Consumer: the alternative consumer organisation can help to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes many things in other shops do come from China, but they often stock things from elsewhere. Example, in IKEA you can have a pan from China or one from Italy at twice the price. I went for the Italian one.

As for the birthplace of my keyboard, yes China, but he local Shanghai ****e Shop doesn't have a contract worth billions for the manufacture to specified standards. They just buy the **** stuff.

So obvious you'd think I wouldn't have to point it out.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Yes many things in other shops do come from China, but they often stock things from elsewhere. Example, in IKEA you can have a pan from China or one from Italy at twice the price. I went for the Italian one.
> 
> As for the birthplace of my keyboard, yes China, but he local Shanghai ****e Shop doesn't have a contract worth billions for the manufacture to specified standards. They just buy the **** stuff.
> 
> So obvious you'd think I wouldn't have to point it out.


Indeed not, but neither should the origins of most battery's sold nowadays be pointed out ? 
Now as its odds on that most are snides I only ever buy from big supermarkets etc in the hope (?) that they are of reasonable quality.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I think some of the Chinese shops sell great stuff plus I love the way they also sell you related items to your original purpose.

For examp some people moan that the toilet paper they sell is too thin but now in some stores when you purchase loo roll they also give you a free nail file


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well I think some of the Chinese shops sell great stuff plus I love the way they also sell you related items to your original purpose.
> 
> For examp some people moan that the toilet paper they sell is too thin but now in some stores when you purchase loo roll they also give you a free nail file


Presumably to scrape off any remaining solids!


----------

